

The unpalatable truth is that the anti-nuclear lobby has misled us all - yread
http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/2011/apr/05/anti-nuclear-lobby-misled-world

======
ck2
I have the perfect solution for the pro-nuclear folks - y'all can move to one
neighborhood and we can build the plant in the center. The rest of us can move
100+ miles away. You can even have the power for free, you just aren't allowed
to be evacuated when things happen that weren't on the "we can solve this"
list. If radiation is so harmless and controllable, put your money where your
mouth is.

How about waiting until they have to stop pouring highly radioactive water
into the ocean in Japan to be pro-nuclear? This is like saying "drill baby
drill" while 100 days into BP flooding the gulf with oil and dispersants.

Japan built 30 foot tsunami walls around entire cities and everyone believed
in them. Those cities lost 10k people at a time, dead now because of their
faith in engineering as "magic". Those earthquake resistant buildings on the
California fault lines? A large enough quake and they are going to be as good
as a 30 foot wall dealing with a 35 foot wave.

~~~
khafra
I'm unclear what solutions you're proposing.

Don't build? Consider only safety, not utility, when building?

Don't use electricity? Use electricity generation methods which kill far more
people on average than nuclear?

------
getonit
Indeed, but by far the bigger tragedy was in choosing the way we currently 'do
nuclear' over thorium... we chose the more difficult and less safe route, in
order to use the leftovers to kill more efficiently. I have little sympathy
for us, to be frank.

